# Why people who have the worst behaving animals are the biggest experts on this forum?



## Samanta (Dec 17, 2011)

Why people who have the worst behaving animals are the biggest experts on this forum and in real life?

I can't believe what I'm seeing in real life and the lessons I'm getting from people who don't have a clue about dogs and cats and don't have a clue about animal behavior. I just joined here and i can see the same issue.
Why would people send message of help or try to teach others without having a clue what they talking about! It's saddens me!! :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe they've got nothing better to do, there is an ignore function if you need it


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

ooh this is gonna be fun:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL yay in before the close  .... and I agree


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you looking for an answer to that Q?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It is a public forum though and if you ask for advice (or give it) you will get loads of replies of varying quality and varying opinions - some of which you will agree with and some of which you won't. You can just read them, extract what you think is worth researching further or replying to and discard any that you don't like or agree with.

I know what you mean about all the advice you get in real life too; when I get it from random strangers unsolicited (which can be really annoying, with the exception of a few folk) I normally just thank them for it and move on - you don't have to act on it.

I am probably included in your 'don't have a clue' category as well, but sometimes just sharing experiences can help people.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Barkie said:


> Are you looking for an answer to that Q?


I bet someone will know it ?


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I bet someone will know it ?


You could be right there. Maybe there's a human psychologist on the forum.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

So anyone can put their opinions on a thread and then when you come to read through it and sort the wheat from the chaff and choose what you want to believe and tell the rest they are talking out of their neck.

Where's m' drama llama and popcorn


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Samanta said:


> Why people who have the worst behaving animals are the biggest experts on this forum and in real life?
> 
> I can't believe what I'm seeing in real life and the lessons I'm getting from people who don't have a clue about dogs and cats and don't have a clue about animal behavior. I just joined here and i can see the same issue.
> Why would people send message of help or try to teach others without having a clue what they talking about! It's saddens me!! :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


You referring to this thread by any chance?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/209564-he-just-wont-sit-what-can-i-do.html

Or this one?? Or both??

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/209251-does-punishment-actually-work.html


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, I'll bite. What advice are you referring to? Who on here is giving advice while having an animal that behaves terribly? My dog isn't perfect, does that mean I cannot possibly have an opinion or valid advice to give about ANYTHING?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> You referring to this thread by any chance?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/209564-he-just-wont-sit-what-can-i-do.html
> 
> ...


Phew!! If it does, thats me out the frame then I dont think I replied on those ones!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Samanta said:


> Why people who have the worst behaving animals are the biggest experts on this forum and in real life?
> 
> I can't believe what I'm seeing in real life and the lessons I'm getting from people who don't have a clue about dogs and cats and don't have a clue about animal behavior. I just joined here and i can see the same issue.
> Why would people send message of help or try to teach others without having a clue what they talking about! It's saddens me!! :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


How do you know whether our animals are well behaved or not? Did my saying something like "Ferdie comes back when he feels like it" make you think I have the worst behaved dog in the world and can't possibly offer advice?

What precisely do you mean by "haven't a clue what they are talking about"? Does that mean you know better? Or does that mean it is not the way you would do it? Please clarify.

Or perhaps you are just a troll posting to cause an argument.



Sarah1983 said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What advice are you referring to? Who on here is giving advice while having an animal that behaves terribly? My dog isn't perfect, does that mean I cannot possibly have an opinion or valid advice to give about ANYTHING?


Obviously not. Go get a robot dog who is perfect, then you can teach everyone else. Until then, you had better keep quiet.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What advice are you referring to? Who on here is giving advice while having an animal that behaves terribly? My dog isn't perfect, does that mean I cannot possibly have an opinion or valid advice to give about ANYTHING?


Now we're talking


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Obviously not. Go get a robot dog who is perfect, then you can teach everyone else. Until then, you had better keep quiet.


Are you sure you're qualified to give advice on this? You're not one of these mystery people with badly behaved dogs giving out advice on things they have no clue about are you?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Samanta said:


> Why people who have the worst behaving animals are the biggest experts on this forum and in real life?
> 
> I can't believe what I'm seeing in real life and the lessons I'm getting from people who don't have a clue about dogs and cats and don't have a clue about animal behavior. I just joined here and i can see the same issue.
> Why would people send message of help or try to teach others without having a clue what they talking about! It's saddens me!! :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


Do you mean posts like this by any chance?

Does punishment actually work? 
Views: 1,194 Posted By Samanta 
Re: Does punishment actually work?

Yes it does! But you have to know what you doing and what reason. animals need to know boundaries same as people, kids. Slap on the ass never harmed anyone.

Samanta 
Pet Forums Newbie Join Date: Dec 2011
Location: Hitchin
Posts: 3

Re: He just wont sit, what can I do?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

few reasons:
Main one, hes a puppy! He will need months to learn, so i wouldn't worry about it, just say sit and plonk his bum on the floor.
1st time wont work, 50th might not either, so as 100th, but 200th will so don't worry. Just wait


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> You referring to this thread by any chance?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/209564-he-just-wont-sit-what-can-i-do.html
> 
> ...


Well, if he/she is referring to these two threads, then I have to say that the advice given by this poster on both leaves a lot to be desired.  Maybe this newbie should look to correct his/her own faults before posting about others?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Do you mean posts like this by any chance?
> 
> Does punishment actually work?
> Views: 1,194 Posted By Samanta
> ...


Exactly - I see both these posts as crap advice TBH!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Now we're talking


Chuck some my way!!

NOMNOMNOM!! :cornut:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Schools broke up yesterday then.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Are you sure you're qualified to give advice on this? You're not one of these mystery people with badly behaved dogs giving out advice on things they have no clue about are you?


Yes, I am an armchair trainer, no doubt about it! Had dogs for thirty years, cope quite nicely with two giants, but don't know nearly as much as the following inane comments, kindly copied by Sled dog.



Sled dog hotel said:


> Do you mean posts like this by any chance?
> 
> Does punishment actually work?
> Views: 1,194 Posted By Samanta
> ...


Just what I wanted to say.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Schools broke up yesterday then.


Of course! Never thought of that.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

According to her knowledgeable advice on this thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/209564-he-just-wont-sit-what-can-i-do-2.html

All you have to do is wait and the dog will figure it out for himself. Perhaps like the woman in Its Me or the Dog whose JR was messing all over the house because she thought he would figure it out for himself.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Think this may explain things!!!!!

WE WILL ROCK YOU from Trollies Musical Adventure - YouTube


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Think this may explain things!!!!!
> 
> WE WILL ROCK YOU from Trollies Musical Adventure - YouTube


I thought as much! Come on OP, come on back and tell us who has the worst behaved animals. We should take a vote. What would this ultra knowledgeable person do with an 80kg dog who sits down and refuses to move? I know, force him to his feet! Of course, why didn't I think of that? Or perhaps I should wait all day till he figures it out for himself.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Mmmmmm well if anyone would like English or spelling lessons, then I'm your man, or should I say woman


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Suek said:


> Mmmmmm well if anyone would like English or spelling lessons, then I'm your man, or should I say woman


It is tempting, but very bad mannered to correct someone's spelling or grammar, otherwise I would have to post every time someone says Fed up of or would of.

Another one for the irritation thread, I think.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

oh for gawds sake get over yourself, i was having a joke!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Suek said:


> oh for gawds sake get over yourself, i was having a joke!!!


Yes, I know. So was I.


----------



## itsmikey (Oct 19, 2011)

Samanta said:


> Why people who have the worst behaving animals are the biggest experts on this forum and in real life?
> 
> I can't believe what I'm seeing in real life and the lessons I'm getting from people who don't have a clue about dogs and cats and don't have a clue about animal behavior. I just joined here and i can see the same issue.
> Why would people send message of help or try to teach others without having a clue what they talking about! It's saddens me!! :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


I assume you're talking about the recent Punishment thread where one of those forum experts wiped the floor with another self-proclaimed expert.
Which reminds me, Samanta, did you go to school with SleepyBones - you two have such similar highly distinctive posting styles


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

ebonymagic said:


> Where's m' drama llama and popcorn


Here you are....



















And a crazy lady for good measure


----------



## Samanta (Dec 17, 2011)

Barkie said:


> Are you looking for an answer to that Q?


It would be good if some of the dogooders came forward and stopped talking rubbish!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Samanta said:


> It would be good if some of the dogooders came forward and stopped talking rubbish!


Well since it appears nobody has a clue who you're talking about how can the dogooders come forward?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Samanta said:


> It would be good if some of the dogooders came forward and stopped talking rubbish!


You need to be more specific, my dear. We are not telepathic.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Yes, I know. So was I.


there was no 'smiley' therefore I thought you were serious - apologies :biggrin:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Samanta said:


> It would be good if some of the dogooders came forward and stopped talking rubbish!


PM system ...... it works  But then again a thread does as well, if its an announcemount you want, well it does for me I'm way bored tonight.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Suek said:


> there was no 'smiley' therefore I thought you were serious - apologies :biggrin:


S'okay. I don't often use smilies, forget they are there most of the time.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Paganman said:


> Here you are....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou muchly. I will enjoy eating my popcorn in comfort


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Granted I'm coming in here blind as a newbie, but just wanted to point out that its not unusual for the better trainers out there to have an awful dog or two. Generally its because they end up with a dog that no one else could manage, cleaning up the mess made by others if you will.
Its one thing to start with a well-bred puppy and create a wonderfully behaved dog, and quite another to start with an abused adult and create a workable dog who can function in the human world.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Granted I'm coming in here blind as a newbie, but just wanted to point out that its not unusual for the better trainers out there to have an awful dog or two. Generally its because they end up with a dog that no one else could manage, cleaning up the mess made by others if you will.
> Its one thing to start with a well-bred puppy and create a wonderfully behaved dog, and quite another to start with an abused adult and create a workable dog who can function in the human world.


You have a very good point. I think it must be extremely difficult to take on an adult dog with problems and train him to be 100%, but then I don't like to see perfect dogs at all. I wonder how they got that way.

I started off with a well bred puppy, but I couldn't say he is wonderfully behaved! But then I am not a trainer, just a person who adores my dogs and he does well for what I want. Of course, when he sits his 12 stone down in the middle of the road and refuses to budge, it is quite entertaining for all concerned!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Do you mean posts like this by any chance?
> 
> Samanta
> Pet Forums Newbie Join Date: Dec 2011
> ...


I liked this one cos the dog is a year old and a rescue/rehome


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JennyClifford said:


> I liked this one cos the dog is a year old and a rescue/rehome


Guess thats why they tell you to always read the small print!! or at the least the OPs post properly.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Uh-oh! Said it was gonna be fun:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> You have a very good point. I think it must be extremely difficult to take on an adult dog with problems and train him to be 100%, but then I don't like to see perfect dogs at all. I wonder how they got that way.


Eh, I would argue that my idea of perfect might be vastly different than someone else's. Besides there's no such thing as 100% with anything really. I mean, we can't even get atomic clocks to work infallibly, its a bit, I dunno, arrogant? to assume its possible to train a dog to 100% reliability.

By the same token, I take issue with the notion that if a dog is performing admirably the dog must have been trained with coercive and harsh methods. While historically this was probably true, nowadays there are enough progressive trainers out there using sound behavioral science principles to create some amazing results.

Just an aside, can anyone tell me why these posts are showing up but my first post (a rather long reply to the "does punishment work" thread) is not showing up?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

5 posts all bitching about something.:frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:

You have my sympathy if that's all you've got to do in life.

BTW Merry Christmas


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I posted on My dog won't sit thread & here is the post, please feel free to rip it apart if it suits you. The trouble with opening threads and not having the stones to actually say who and what you have an issue with means that you pretty much annoy everyone.



Barryjparsons said:


> I assume your dog sits of their own volition unless they just go straight down? _(if this is the case as others have said you might need to check their health) _ if he does sit randomly it sounds like he is just blowing you off.
> 
> Maybe it might be an idea to do much more reinforcing before there are distractions. eg continually sit train for everything. Food, attention, treat
> 
> ...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Eh, I would argue that my idea of perfect might be vastly different than someone else's. Besides there's no such thing as 100% with anything really. I mean, we can't even get atomic clocks to work infallibly, its a bit, I dunno, arrogant? to assume its possible to train a dog to 100% reliability.
> 
> *By the same token, I take issue with the notion that if a dog is performing admirably the dog must have been trained with coercive and harsh methods*. While historically this was probably true, nowadays there are enough progressive trainers out there using sound behavioral science principles to create some amazing results.
> 
> Just an aside, can anyone tell me why these posts are showing up but my first post (a rather long reply to the "does punishment work" thread) is not showing up?


I didn't say they had, but I would still like to know. I used to pass a man every day whose dog was obviously scared of doing anything wrong. You can always tell those sorts of dogs. I like dogs to have a bit of character and mischievousness.

Your first post is probably still being approved. I know it doesn't make sense that the others have appeared, but we have had a lot of problems with new members joining just to add links to their websites lately, so the mods have a lot of work sorting the good from the bad.



PetloverJo said:


> 5 posts all bitching about something.:frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:
> 
> You have my sympathy if that's all you've got to do in life.
> 
> BTW Merry Christmas


Well you are here on a Saturday night posting. Don't you have anything better to do? Perhaps you should go do something you enjoy, like everyone who has posted is doing.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Well you are here on a Saturday night posting. Don't you have anything better to do? Perhaps you should go do something you enjoy, like everyone who has posted is doing.


  
I think PetloverJo was referring to the OP not anyone else


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JennyClifford said:


> I think PetloverJo was referring to the OP not anyone else


Really? In that case, I apologise.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes I was refering to the person who started the thread she has done 5 posts all bitching at other threads.

Thanks Jenny for clarifying my post:thumbup1:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Yes I was refering to the person who started the thread she has done 5 posts all bitching at other threads.
> 
> Thanks Jenny for clarifying my post:thumbup1:


I hope you accept my apology. I have just looked up all her posts and I think she might be better taking her ranting to the Caesar Millan forum or one of those American ones who think it is good training to use shock collars, prong collars, and choke chains.

She does sound in an hysterical mood doesn't she? And we still don't know what she was talking about when she started this thread. Was it just the people who disagreed with her on another thread?

Just before xmas as well; that is sad.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Apology accepted 

Yep a big problem


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> ... shock collars, prong collars, and choke chains.


You mentioned the banned words, go straight to the naughty step and stay there for at least 5 mins :biggrin:


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well, I have just read through this thread and I have to say.....I haven't a clue what it is about! :crazy: :lol: Maybe I am just tired tonight!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Irish Setter Gal said:


> You mentioned the banned words, go straight to the naughty step and stay there for at least 5 mins :biggrin:


From that other expert... a min for each year of your life!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

sezra said:


> Well, I have just read through this thread and I have to say.....I haven't a clue what it is about! :crazy: :lol: Maybe I am just tired tonight!


:lol: its the silly season the kids are off school:lol:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Here I am, baffled again, I must be the dullest person on here. How on earth can something as simple as training a dog cause so much furore? 
I'm no expert compared, for example to those who do agility and the like, my dogs, like every one of us, can have 'Off days'' No dog, or person for that matter, is perfect. All you can hope for is to have a dog that ends up ' Fit for purpose. in my case that means being able to take them to any kind of shoot, rough or walked up, and be sure that they will do what I ask of them. Oh my boys will not sit up and beg, roll over and play dead or dance, and they'd be completely flummoxed by agility courses. I've never felt the need to try and teach my dogs these disciplines and have the greatest admiration for those that do. I have to ask myself though, does the original poster really believe that anyone is going to come on here and admit to owning an out of control beast of a dog, I dont think so.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Here I am, baffled again, I must be the dullest person on here. How on earth can something as simple as training a dog cause so much furore?
> I'm no expert compared, for example to those who do agility and the like, my dogs, like every one of us, can have 'Off days'' No dog, or person for that matter, is perfect. All you can hope for is to have a dog that ends up ' Fit for purpose. in my case that means being able to take them to any kind of shoot, rough or walked up, and be sure that they will do what I ask of them. Oh my boys will not sit up and beg, roll over and play dead or dance, and they'd be completely flummoxed by agility courses. I've never felt the need to try and teach my dogs these disciplines and have the greatest admiration for those that do. I have to ask myself though, does the original poster really believe that anyone is going to come on here and admit to owning an out of control beast of a dog, I dont think so.


There are a core of what I can see are very knowledgable dog people on this forum. No quotes or big high fulloting words, just experience, and good common sense. Pete you are one of them:thumbup1:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I made up a little rhyme about the thread poster on another thread it went down like a lead balloon oooppssyyy:frown2:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Irish Setter Gal said:


> You mentioned the banned words, go straight to the naughty step and stay there for at least 5 mins :biggrin:


Is it all right if I sit on it? I expect my out of control dogs will knock me off if I try to stand.



sezra said:


> Well, I have just read through this thread and I have to say.....I haven't a clue what it is about! :crazy: :lol: Maybe I am just tired tonight!


None of us do


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> There are a core of what I can see are very knowledgable dog people on this forum. No quotes or big high fulloting words, just experience, and good common sense. Pete you are one of them:thumbup1:


Thank you, all I can say in my defence, should I need one, is that I've had a string of wonderful working dogs over the years without resorting to any of the stuff that I'm reading about lately. and which, frankly I just dont unrerstand.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Samanta said:


> Why people who have the worst behaving animals are the biggest experts on this forum and in real life?
> 
> I can't believe what I'm seeing in real life and the lessons I'm getting from people who don't have a clue about dogs and cats and don't have a clue about animal behavior. I just joined here and i can see the same issue.
> Why would people send message of help or try to teach others without having a clue what they talking about! It's saddens me!! :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


It saddens me that you have no idea whether people know what they are talking about or not..And it also saddens me that as a newbie who as what? made 5 posts March on here slagging everyone on off from the onset :mad5:


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Obviously not. Go get a robot dog who is perfect, then you can teach everyone else. Until then, you had better keep quiet.


Even then.... I have an AIBO and do some programming on it. The result is like in real life; only as good as the programming.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> It saddens me that you have no idea whether people know what they are talking about or not..And it also saddens me that as a newbie who as what? made 5 posts March on here slagging everyone on off from the onset :mad5:


Just graduated from troll school:cornut:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Just graduated from troll school:cornut:


hmmmm

The name is a bit suspect to, its either Santas daughter or she forgot the 'h'

or......... _*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Samanta was a title and position used by the Indian nobility. The institution of Samanta finds mention for the first time in epigraphs of northern India dating to the 6th century.[1] The institution is considered to belong properly to the Gupta Empire[2] and is closely associated with the origin and growth of feudalism in India.

However, the institution is known to have existed prior to the Gupta period, though details on them are vague. A Pallava inscription dating to the time of Santivarman (AD 455 - 470) uses the term Samanta-Chudamanayah (best feudatories).[3] The Samanta in South-India was used to mean a vassal to an emperor. In North-India, the earliest use of the term in a similar sense was in Bengal in the Barabar Hill Cave Inscription of the Maukhari Chief, Anantavarman (dating 6th century AD) in which his father is described as the Samanta-Chudamanih (best among feudatories) of the imperial Guptas.[4][5]

The Samanta vassal provided military support to the Monarch and governed over a portion of a territory. In South-India, the Samantas originated from different clans and took the title Raju.

The term 'Samanta' originally meant a 'neighbour' and in the Mauryan period, the term referred to the independent ruler of an adjoining territory as is evident from its use in the Arthashastra and Ashokan edicts. The 'border-kings' (pratyan-tanripati) mentioned by Samudragupta in his Allahabad prashasti were such Samantas in the original use of the term.[6]

However, the term underwent a change, and came to mean a 'vassal' by the end of the Gupta period and in the post-Gupta period. In fact the institution of the Samanta was the main innovation that distinguished the post-Gupta period from the periods of ancient India. By the end of the Gupta period and by the 6th century the term Samanta came to be universally accepted as the Prince of a subjugated but reinstated tributary region.[7]

Early kingdoms of Medieval India would surround themselves with a "Samanta-Chakra", that is, a 'circle of tributary chiefs'.[8] By the time of King Harshavardhana, the institution of the Samanta had become well-developed and the Samantas came to be considered powerful figures.[9] In order to integrate them into the hierarchy of the realm they were often given high positions in the court.[10] One such example is the king of Vallabhi who was defeated by King Harsha and became a Maha-Samanta. This Vallabhi King then rose under Emperor Harsha to the position of a Maha-Pratihara (guardian of the royal gateway or the royal door-keeper) and went on to become a Maha-Danda-Nayaka (Royal Field Marshal).[11] In effect, the institution of the Samanta brought rulers of fragmented or tribalistic, small independent regions under subjugation to serve the king or emperor as vassals.

The office of the Samanta represented a semantic change in state formation from an independent neighbour to a tributary chief and finally to a high ranking court official.

The poet Banabhatta describes several types of Samantas in his work, Harsha Charita. Bana's Harshacharitra is the only work from which we know of various categories of Samantas.[12] Bana mentions a large number of conquered enemy Maha-Samantas in the royal camp who were probably waiting to be assigned their new duties.[13]

Some types of Samantas mentioned by Banabhatta are:
1) Samanta: which signified the lowest and ordinary type of vassal.[14]
2) Mahasamantha (Maha-Samanta): a step higher than a Samanta.[15]
3) Shatrumahasamanta (Shatru-Maha-Samanta): a conquered enemy chief.[16]
4) Aptasamanta (Apta-Samanta): those who willingly accepted vassalage and the emperor as their overlord.[17]
5) Pradhanamahasamanta (Pradhana-Maha-Samanta): who were most trusted hands of the emperor and never disregarded their advice.[18][19]
6) Pratisamanta (Prati-Saamanta): who were opposed to the king and meant a hostile vassal.[20][21] Though hostile, all Samantas had military obligations. If they did not fulfill their obligations, the King could seize their territory and appoint a new Samanta. Despite that, some Samantas however, would keep trying to throw off their allegiance to the King and assert their own independent rule.

Banabhatta uses the term Anuraktamahasamanta (Anurakta-Mahasamanta) only once and it possibly meant those especially attached to their overlord.[22]*_

Or Im way out of line and he/she has 'funky' parents who give "cool" names


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Read page one then skipped the rest - couldn't give a monkeys really! 

Off to make a coffee, far more interesting! :thumbup1:


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

Samanta said:


> It would be good if some of the dogooders came forward and stopped talking rubbish!


Must admit have really struggled to understand the purpose of this thread but was particularly baffled on reading 'dogooder', which I read as dog-ooder. For one moment I thought there was another profession springing up:biggrin:

Quite like the sound of being a dog-ooder, sounds mystic and all powerful!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Verity said:


> Must admit have really struggled to understand the purpose of this thread but was particularly baffled on reading 'dogooder', which I read as dog-ooder. For one moment I thought there was another profession springing up:biggrin:
> 
> Quite like the sound of being a dog-ooder, sounds mystic and all powerful!


I said on another thread how much I enjoyed the trolls! And see what entertainment this one has given us. Keep them coming, Samanta, we are really enjoying it:biggrin:


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> was particularly baffled on reading 'dogooder', which I read as dog-ooder.


So did I. 

Took me a couple of takes before I worked out what it was.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Elles said:


> So did I.
> 
> Took me a couple of takes before I worked out what it was.


Me too - thought I'd gone goggle eyed - google i'd for those reading it twice


----------



## Samanta (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you
You might be in my list, but at least you understand what I'm talking about.
I don't judge people, just don't need some Muppets to tell me what to do, when they don't know allot themselves! Taa


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Allot? What's allot???? Allotment maybe!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Verity said:


> Must admit have really struggled to understand the purpose of this thread but was particularly baffled on reading 'dogooder', which I read as dog-ooder. For one moment I thought there was another profession springing up:biggrin:
> 
> Quite like the sound of being a dog-ooder, sounds mystic and all powerful!


Can I add it to my CV!!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> just don't need some Muppets to tell me what to do


[youtube_browser]B7UmUX68KtE[/youtube_browser]

Like this? The ending is just classic. :lol:


----------



## itsmikey (Oct 19, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> It saddens me that you have no idea whether people know what they are talking about or not..And it also saddens me that as a newbie who as what? made 5 posts March on here slagging everyone on off from the onset :mad5:


Edited - IMHO just one busy troll.
Fair nuff Paganman, don't want to offend anyone...


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

itsmikey said:


> Very doubtful a newbie...


ETA....... Fair enough Mikey,no offence taken.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Really? In that case, I apologise.


you knob


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> It saddens me that you have no idea whether people know what they are talking about or not..And it also saddens me that as a newbie who as what? made 5 posts March on here slagging everyone on off from the onset :mad5:


newbie my ass :cornut:



Samanta said:


> Thank you
> You might be in my list, but at least you understand what I'm talking about.
> I don't judge people, just don't need some Muppets to tell me what to do, when they don't know allot themselves! Taa


Dont do a thread then or ask a question on a forum, maybe join bingo those biddys dont have much opinions on anything other then legs eleven. Come here though and expect to be answered.
Or do you have an agenda against people here


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Samanta said:


> Thank you
> You might be in my list, but at least you understand what I'm talking about.
> I don't judge people, just don't need some Muppets to tell me what to do, when they don't know allot themselves! Taa


If that was answering me; I am not supporting your POV that folk on here are 'do gooders' who know nothing and have badly trained dogs (I have received a lot of help and support) - just saying that you should expect a wide range of opinions and you can take or leave them as you want, there is no need to join a forum to get angry and slate all the members. Not sure how I made 'your list' having not posted on any of your other threads but TBH I didn't rate your advice too highly - but can just ignore it as my first post said!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Samanta said:


> Thank you
> You might be in my list, but at least you understand what I'm talking about.
> I don't judge people, just don't need some Muppets to tell me what to do, when they don't know allot themselves! Taa


Thank who for what? I have no idea who this post is aimed at; if it is someone who actually has an inkling of what you are talking about, please name names - perhaps they can explain it to me.

As far as telling you what to do, I can't see where anyone has done that since you have not sought advice since you think you know it all. I have only read people disagreeing with you which seems to be something that is not allowed in your little world.



Dogless said:


> If that was answering me; I am not supporting your POV that folk on here are 'do gooders' who know nothing and have badly trained dogs (I have received a lot of help and support) - just saying that you should expect a wide range of opinions and you can take or leave them as you want, there is no need to join a forum to get angry and slate all the members. Not sure how I made 'your list' having not posted on any of your other threads but TBH I didn't rate your advice too highly - but can just ignore it as my first post said!


I have a sneaky suspicion that "the list" may be a hit list! I hope my address isn't on here anywhere:biggrin:


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it's obvious that when the new dog we have doesn't behave like we expect or as the training book says it should then what we need is another opinion about what to do instead. 

I'll happily own up that I've had badly behaved dogs but it doesn't mean that I let them get like that or that I let them stay that way.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Does punishment actually work? 
Views: 1,194 Posted By Samanta 
Re: Does punishment actually work?

Yes it does! But you have to know what you doing and what reason. animals need to know boundaries same as people, kids. *Slap on the ass never harmed anyone. *

Charlie loves a few firm pats on the bum, so much so he flattens his back legs like a frog and looks like hes doing squashed dog press ups...A "slapped ass" for punishment sounds like Charlies dream!

Kinky bugger! :lol:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Samanta said:


> Thank you
> You might be in my list, but at least you understand what I'm talking about.
> I don't judge people, just don't need some Muppets to tell me what to do, when they don't know allot themselves! Taa


I may just be a muppet then...If that means trying to help and advise people to the best of our knowledge.

no-one can possibly know everything no matter how long we've been around Dogs either owning them or working with them THERE IS ALWAYS something new to learn..

If you take time to read and absorb this forum you will notice that the people who give advise also ask advise too it works both ways.

I have always been very grateful to all members who have talked to me and advised me on certain probs along the way.

Oh and Incidently calling people names and presuming that you know who they are and what and what they know and being constantly insulting........................... IS IN FACT JUDGING PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> I may just be a muppet then...If that means trying to help and advise people to the best of our knowledge.
> 
> no-one can possibly know everything no matter how long we've been around Dogs either owning them or working with them THERE IS ALWAYS something new to learn..
> 
> ...


But she knows more than all of us put together, don't you realise? To housetrain a dog you drag it over to its pee and rub its nose in it, then throw it outside. None of the hundreds of dog owners on here seem to know that. Strange, isn't it?

I would hate to meet this person in real life. Anyway, she is long gone and banned, just when I was enjoying the stupidity of it all


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> But she knows more than all of us put together, don't you realise? *To housetrain a dog you drag it over to its pee and rub its nose in it, then throw it outside*. None of the hundreds of dog owners on here seem to know that. Strange, isn't it?
> 
> I would hate to meet this person in real life. Anyway, she is long gone and banned, just when I was enjoying the stupidity of it all


Response to highlighted part.... oh so thats what you do....If in the future I ever get a new puppy I'll try that I'm sure he/she will love and respect me forever NOT :mad5:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> You need to be more specific, my dear. We are not telepathic.


i took that correspondence course in *Mind-Reading 101* - it cost the moon, & it didn't work. :nonod:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Verity said:


> Quite like the sound of being a dog-ooder, sounds mystic and all powerful!


[voice of Daisy on '_*Keeping Up Appearances*_'... 
she reads from a laptop screen, whilst propped on pillows in bed]

_"ooh, ooh, i quite like being 'mystical & all-powerful'... it makes me feel all tingly! 
Onslow!... Onslow, wake up..."_[Daisy shakes a flabby shoulder beside her, with an A-shirt showing]


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> [voice of Daisy on '_*Keeping Up Appearances*_'...
> she reads from a laptop screen, whilst propped on pillows in bed]
> 
> _"ooh, ooh, i quite like being 'mystical & all-powerful'... it makes me feel all tingly!
> Onslow!... Onslow, wake up..."_[Daisy shakes a flabby shoulder beside her, with an A-shirt showing]


roflmao i loved that show , especially when mrs bucket falls in the bushes going past the dog in the car . classic comedy i wonder if its on DVD


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

natty01 said:


> roflmao i loved that show , especially when mrs bucket falls in the bushes going past the dog in the car .
> classic comedy i wonder if its on DVD


Amazon.com: Keeping Up Appearances: The Full Bouquet: Patricia Routledge, Clive Swift, Geoffrey Hughes, Harold Snoad: Movies & TV


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

cool just found it on amazon.co.uk , your link was american and very expensive . might have to buy in some tena lady first got the box set of two pints of lager for xmas .


----------

